# Want to use a pulley /counter weight to open metal hatch door to cellar



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

Why not try to fabricate some kind of bracket so you can attach a hydraulic strut to each side. Give these people a call they might be able to help you. http://www.easylift.com/?gclid=CPzbz-us8ZYCFQrAGgodHHjtYw


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

You might be able to get a pair of gas struts at the auto supply that will work.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Post side and front view photos and/or drawings. It should be easy. Or not.


----------



## MACrowley (Nov 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Ended up buying metal doors that hinge from the sides instead of the top. Much easier to operate. Thanks for your help.


----------

